# Sword Display



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

For a Marine leaving the command, and going back home to ....you guessed it....TEXAS


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty wild looking piece USMC. Neat idea. That would look very impressive hanging on the wall.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm sure that the marine will be proud to hand this piece on his wall. You should be proud of your work. It looks great. Is this your own design?
Ken


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Another great product. I truly enjoy seeing work like this as I have made it a passion myself. I've spent many unpaid hours, many, and seem to forget as soon as something gets presented to someone at a retirement. If pride would fill a wallet, I would have a ton of cash....ha. 

Keep up your good work. You should feel proud knowing your work will be on display for many years!


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

it was just a something that came to mind, the guy was a very proud texan. I've done a few of these. Thanks again guys for the praise.


----------



## bcav8tr (Nov 15, 2013)

Great project. I'm working on some farewell and retirement gifts and would be very interested in any plans you would be willing to share on this project. In particular what you used between Texas and the back piece of wood to mount the sword and scabbard. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

My friend, you have my RESPECT! That is very nice looking!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awsome job. Semper Fi.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Fantastic build, very creative. Cool design, beautiful wood combo and finish. A great tribute to out country's service man. Great job!


----------

